# Flow control and why do you use it.



## theCoffeeDeveloper (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi all

Owning a lelit Bianca for couple of weeks now. I first wanted to get Proper shots without all the fuzz. No flow, no pre infusion and keep it as simple as possible.

I'm curious why would you use flow control, to get more out of it. Tame acidity or anything else?

Curious what other people approaches are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2016)

I really mostly use it with light roasted beans (eg filter roasts from Nordic roasters), as it allows for very long preinfusion. Sometimes I also adjust on the fly a bit if it seems the grinder was not fully dialed in, for example slowing down the flow of the grind was too coarse but not sure how much it helps.

I'm certain there's a lot more to flow control but I can't claim to be skilled nor experienced enough to do more complex stuff. I guess that's where machines like the DE1 with repeatable flow control and direct feedback can help as they allow for a more "scientific" approach rather than the guesswork done by adjusting a lever or paddle by feel.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

